
Ask HN: What's with that black bar at the top? - _bxg1
Anybody noticed that new black bar at the top of HN? Here&#x27;s its HTML:<p><pre><code>  &lt;tr&gt;
    &lt;td bgcolor=&quot;#000000&quot;&gt;
      &lt;img src=&quot;s.gif&quot; height=&quot;5&quot; width=&quot;0&quot;&gt;
    &lt;&#x2F;td&gt;
  &lt;&#x2F;tr&gt;
</code></pre>
s.gif is a single (1x1) white pixel
======
rahuldottech
It's used to pay respect to a recently deceased tech person. In this case,
Larry Tesler:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282)

In the past, we've had it for Steve Jobs and Aaron Swartz, among others.

~~~
jolmg
and Bert Sutherland:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370667)

------
h2odragon
I assume this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282)

Dunno why this afternoon, and that story, rather than the 4 or more other
links that cycled through since yesterday.

